# Cartersville Ga. is having a BBQ cook-off  April 24th!



## graybeard (Apr 19, 2010)

*BBQ COOK-OFF TEAMS NEEDED FOR APRIL 24!! - $100 (Cartersville)*

Date: 2010-04-16, 1:34PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Do you think you have the best tasting BBQ in the world?? Well lets see how you stack up against others who feel the same way about their BBQ. 

This is a chance to hone your skills at competition BBQ or to see what it takes to cook BBQ on a competitive level. 

This is a backyard BBQ competition in Euharlee GA (just West of Cartersville GA). It is the Covered Bridge Musice 'Que Festival. 
A "backyard" competition means there is not a sanctioning body at this competition and typically amateur teams compete. Of course pros are welcome too! There will be amateur and professional judges judging this. Again, this is not sanctioned yet, but we are working towards getting KCBS certified next year. 

There are 4 categories including Chicken, Ribs, Pork Shoulder, and Beef Brisket. It's just a $100 entry fee with a $2100 total prize money to be given away. There will also be a people’s choice award in which you will be GIVEN a Pork Butt to smoke. Typically, you would set up on Friday and cook all night. 

Currently we only have about 10 teams AND NEED MORE! 

Hey, anyone can win. We had a chili cook-off last fall and a man entered his wife in the contest because he thought she had the best tasting chili in the world and she came in second place! This was her first cook off ever, so you never know. 

Email me if you have any questions or please visit http://www.euharlee.com/events_bbq.aspx for more details.


----------

